

Making end-to-end encryption easier to use - kjhughes
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/06/making-end-to-end-encryption-easier-to.html

======
thomasahle
"We recognize that this sort of encryption will probably only be used for very
sensitive messages or by those who need added protection. But we hope that the
End-to-End extension will make it quicker and easier for people to get that
extra layer of security should they need it."

We should all use this as much as possible. If not for anything else, then to
make the people who really need it seem less suspicious.

~~~
lugg
That is quite a dissapointing attitude. Everyone would use it if a) it was
easy. And b) if they weren't being mislead by providers that their email is so
secure.

------
samirmenon
This could be a big deal; I can see many people using this, including me.
People are generally reluctant to try end-to-end because it is rather
confusing to install.

------
hackuser
Is it FOSS? Other browsers could use this technology.

~~~
privong
Yes, Apache 2.0

[https://code.google.com/p/end-to-end/](https://code.google.com/p/end-to-end/)

And there's more discussion on it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7842233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7842233)

------
stevejones
Or maybe they could support native clients better instead of putting crypto in
everyone's favourite infection vector.

~~~
theboss
What's a native client do if Google still stores all your emails, receives all
your email's, etc. It's not like once you read the email in your client Google
forgets it ever saw the email.....

~~~
Zigurd
A native client has advantages over a browser extension. For mobile devices,
there isn't much choice except to use a native client for email. But that
would mean open sourcing the client, if that's how you read the cleartext.

Google needs a few more pieces, like Web-of-trust facilitates by social
connections and real time communication, but this is a good first step.

